# New 2012 301 Bq Arrived



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

We received or new 301 BQ! Had it shipped from Holman RV to Boise by U- Ship. Have a few minor interior cosmetic issues with screws falling off, otherwise no big issues. This trailer is awesome. It has 2 tanks drain pipes which I had not seen before. One for black and grey, second for #2 grey. Towes great with 2010 Tundra with equalizer hitch.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new trailer!! Welcome to the world of Outbackers as well!!

We also have a 301BQ on order and will be getting it in the next couple weeks. We will be picking ours up from Holman's. Very exciting!

BTW - I spent a few of my childhood years in Boise, went to North Junior High. I wanted to move back, loved the town. I tried to get a job at Idaho Power when I got out of college, but lost out to some graduates from a university in Idaho (I graduated from University of Washington). That was more than a few years ago.

Enjoy your new trailer!

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Ha Ha!!

I thought you just joined Outbackers!! Only 8 posts and a new trailer. Then I see you joined in 2004.









8 posts in 8 years!!! You can do better than that!!

DAN


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We got our 301BQ in September. Its our first TT, and we love it. Tows great and there is plenty of room for the kids to spread out. Best part of the layout...the door on the bedroom!


----------



## cander (Jun 9, 2011)

We Got the 2011 301BQ 10th Anniversary in May from Dealer at very discounted rate . We are very happy. We are keeping it at a seasonal campground until I can afford a new truck to pull it. Unfortunately we have a a ford explorer 6 cyl. 
Would it be rude to ask about how much you paid. We paid $23,995.00. I think we did pretty well. I do know there was an increase in April from manufacturer of $1,500 to the Dealers plus gas has gone up for shipping.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, look at all the new 301BQ's...**sniff**...

We ordered ours in April and will hopefully see it before summer is over. We paid somewhere around $24,000 plus shipping of $3,000. Our local dealer is giving us $2,000 more for our trade than Lakeshore or Holman would have, so the total effective cost for the 301BQ was around $25,000. Not a bad price I guess, but we still need to add slide toppers and then the real mods will begin.


----------



## cander (Jun 9, 2011)

Will you be able to tow with the Tundra? The TT weighs about 8000 lbs


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Ahh, some new members to club 301! Excellent choice on the tt. Now the fun begins - modding. PS - I'm jealous of the 10th ann ed. ceiling hgt.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cander said:


> Will you be able to tow with the Tundra? The TT weighs about 8000 lbs


Dry weight as listed is about 7,100 pounds and my experience with weights on our 28RSDS and 23RS is that they were dead-on. There's a truck scale just a few blocks from the dealership, so I'll do the same as before - head over there after we take delivery and verify Keystone's weight. If we travel at 8,000 pounds loaded, we'll be at 80% of our maximum towing weight, so I think it will all be good. I'm sure we'll notice the difference with the extra weight, but I don't anticipate any real issues. Several members here are pulling 301BQ's and 312BH's just fine with Tundra's.


----------



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Congratulations on your new trailer!! Welcome to the world of Outbackers as well!!
> 
> We also have a 301BQ on order and will be getting it in the next couple weeks. We will be picking ours up from Holman's. Very exciting!
> 
> ...


We also puchased from Holman. Great experience. Arrived with some minor interior damage otherwise all good.


----------



## camper-dance (Mar 19, 2004)

[quote name='cander' date='11 June 2011 - 06:23 PM' timestamp='1307834604' post='410140']
Will you be able to tow with the Tundra? The TT weighs about 8000 lbs
[/quote

First trip went great. Went over steep mountain passes at 7-8 % grade no problem. I use an equalizer hitch which helps a lot. My tundra is rated to tow 10,400 lbs.


----------

